# Lipizzaner Stallion Show in Danville, IL



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

It's _The "World Famous" Lipizzaner Stallions_! 8D 

I just recently found out that a Lipizzaner stallion show is coming to Danville! They'll be at the David S. Palmer Civic Center. My boss and I got tickets from Larry, who hosts/owns a radio station, as a gift for us being so courteous to him while he was taking riding lessons with us. 

Tickets are $23.50 and, to my knowledge, for sale now. Is anyone here going?  I'll be taking loads of pictures!

*Date:* 11 February (Friday) 
*Time*: 7:30 PM 
Check it out! Visit the website at: palmerarena.com


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My mom has wanted to see the Lippizzans for YEARS, and when she found out they were looping through Alabama she was super excited and got tickets-- I couldn't go with because of a church thing. 

Maybe she had hyped it up too much after watching youtube vids, but she wasn't all that impressed. They spent the first hour and a half going over the different moves that the horses can do, and then had an intermission. The next half was the horses all moving together, like a dance, but they only did one, 30 minute segment and then it was over. She wanted to see more of all the horses moving together with synchronized movements. She thinks that maybe it was because there wasn't a very huge crowd, and that maybe in cities where they're more popular they do a more involved show. 

I hope the one near you is more enjoyable!!


----------

